# Driving Mexican car to the US on Mexican student visa?



## muude (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi

I am in the fortunate position of going to Mexico to study for a semester. In Mexico I will be going under a student visa.

I am thinking of buying a car in Mexico (still not sure about the rules there). At the end of the semester, I am considering a road trip up the US west coast, but does anyone know if it is even possible to bring a car into the US on a Mexican student visa?

I assume that insurance would need to be purchased in both Mexico and the US?

Hope someone can help - thanks!


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, you can drive a Mexican plated vehicle, but they are expensive. You can bring your own vehicle into Mexico on your visa.


----------

